# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Tren/Anavar stack?

## bigfnguy

Greetings all:

Quick question, I have been reading about Tren (Considering I was given some as a gift)(How cool is that). I have seen where it is a good idea to stack it with Winny in a cutting cycle. My question is how would it preform stacked with Var?

Something like 50mg Tren EOD and 40mg of Anavar ED. Any opinions and or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
BFG

----------


## p01ntbl4nk

Sounds like a good cycle bro. Are you able to do the var at 60mg's? I have heard that is a very solid dose for var. Are you using any testosterone in that stack? Remember to have your AI's on hand bro. Prolactin gyno can occur when using trenbolone . Get a hold of some cabergonline.

----------


## Mighty Joe

> Sounds like a good cycle bro. Are you able to do the var at 60mg's? I have heard that is a very solid dose for var. Are you using any testosterone in that stack? Remember to have your AI's on hand bro. Prolactin gyno can occur when using trenbolone. Get a hold of some cabergonline.



Is prolactin really a problem at 25mgs/ed of Tren ???

----------


## bigfnguy

What the heck are Ai's. I am sure I am missing something and when you tell me I will feel like a dumbazz, but what the heck. LOL

Also, as far as the testosterone , I do have 20ml of Sust 350 on hand. Was saving this for a later bulk stack to do with my D-bol. (By the way did I mention that my wife is the greatest, what a b-day present) 

I have read that using test is a good idea with tren , however, I do not totally understand it. wouldn't that increase the gyno possibilities? Not questioning yall's knowledge, just trying to get all the info before I start. As far as the 60mg of Var, I have enough for the 40 but I think 60 will cut me too short on my cycle. 

Thanks all in advance for the help.

BFG

----------


## peteroy01

must use test unless u want you dick to stay limp. and i bet ur wife wouldnt buy u anymore juice if u cant have sex with her

----------


## jagdpanther

You can't compare tren &winny to tren&var. Tren&winny makes me much harder then tren and var. I got a fair amount of var at a cheap price and have included it in just about every cycle. I'm going to stop that practice as all I think it does when compared to tren is mess up my hdl/ldl ratio and make the veins in my forearms more prominant. Arginine also makes the veins in my forearms more prominant (maybe more so) and it doesn't mess up my hdl/ldl.
Now winny is going to screw up your hdl/ldl ratio as well but at least you'll get noticeable results when mixed with tren(provided your training and diet is good). 

If you are going to take the var anyway 40mg ED is low. I've run it from 60-100mg ED before. 25mg tren ED is also on the low side IMO. Tbol would be a better option then var i think. Both winny and tbol are cheaper then var. I hope you will run a little test with this. I'm doing a trt test/high tren cycle now and I'm digging it. oh masteron is another option as well - but the tren/winny combo seems to do something special for me.

----------


## MikeCman

Ai's are aromatize inhibitors like letro and arimidex

----------


## bigfnguy

O.K. I do feel like an idiot with the AI thing now... Was expecting that, any way as for the limp thing, thanks a million, I for sure don't want that problem. So I guess the last thing is what dose of test is recomended. Not trying to get too crazy here. 

Thanks for all the advise. I will check into more var as well. get that mg up to where it needs to be. 

thanks again.

----------


## peteroy01

go with 500-700mg of test a wk.

----------


## bigfnguy

Much thanks all. Will let yall know how it goes. Also, I posted questions in here several weeks ago about tren and ladies, and yall saved my but. She went with the Deca /Winny stack with a follow up of premo, what results. Minimal sides, good gaines. Thanks alot for all the help.

BFG

----------


## Dog-Slime

Hey bro all you really need to keep from going limp is 125-250mgs of test a week. This will save you some money if thats all you wanted the test for.

----------


## jagdpanther

> Hey bro all you really need to keep from going limp is 125-250mgs of test a week. This will save you some money if thats all you wanted the test for.


He is correct.
This works very well and has cut down on the severity of the tren sides for me. 
I still don;t know why your so gung-ho about var but then again I was till i used it for while.

----------


## bigfnguy

Thanks again, as for the var, it is what is on hand. It will be my first time using it. Also that is good news for the sust. That way I will have some left over for the bulker, muhaaaa! 

Now having learned all of this, would it be a good idea or bad idea to mix the test with the tren to save two sticks with a pin.(by the way, i am not suggesting using the same pin twice) If it is not wrong, I could add 50mg with each tren shot. That would give me a nice 150-200 mg of test per week and fewer sticks. I only got this from somewhere where I read that it was o.k. to mix premo and test for a nice combo shot. Figured that would possible go the same direction. 

Or maby pull 2cc from my 10 cc bottle and replace it with 2cc of sust? If my math is correct, this would work out about right on the mg%. What do ya think, total idiot or am I on to something...lol

Or would I be suited to just suck it up and take 100mg of test every three days?

Hope I am not wearing yall out with this. The end is near I promise...LOL

----------


## jagdpanther

you can mix multiple oil and water based steriods and vitamins in the same syringe. 

Keeping hormones in seperate vials has always worked best for me, as it lends itself for maximum flexability for tweaking. Anything left is also pure so if you want to run a cycle with different compounsd next time it is easy. 

I will always choose single ester single steroid vials over blends. The only reason to blend stuff IMO is if you home brew and want to increase the total concentration of a hormones per ml(thereis a way to do this using different hormonres or esters, even here I would avoid the different esters and stick with the different hormones that clear at the same time).

----------


## Dog-Slime

> Thanks again, as for the var, it is what is on hand. It will be my first time using it. Also that is good news for the sust. That way I will have some left over for the bulker, muhaaaa! 
> 
> *Now having learned all of this, would it be a good idea or bad idea to mix the test with the tren to save two sticks with a pin.(by the way, i am not suggesting using the same pin twice) If it is not wrong, I could add 50mg with each tren shot. That would give me a nice 150-200 mg of test per week and fewer sticks. I only got this from somewhere where I read that it was o.k. to mix premo and test for a nice combo shot. Figured that would possible go the same direction.* 
> Or maby pull 2cc from my 10 cc bottle and replace it with 2cc of sust? If my math is correct, this would work out about right on the mg%. What do ya think, total idiot or am I on to something...lol
> 
> Or would I be suited to just suck it up and take 100mg of test every three days?
> 
> Hope I am not wearing yall out with this. The end is near I promise...LOL


Sounds like a good idea to me.

----------


## bigfnguy

just to make sure I got this correct, it is O.K. to mix them in the same syringe, however, mixing them in the bottle is not a good idea. 

Sorry just trying to be on the right track.

I do appreciate the time and effort you guys are putting in this for me. Life savers!

BFG

----------


## bigfnguy

bump, and one bump only.

----------


## Dog-Slime

Mix in the syringe.

----------


## MuscleBrock

I have been using anavar & trenbolone for several weeks now and I have never looked better: big, hard and well-defined. I should add I am alos using androgel supplied by my doctor and he says he ahs never geard of trenbolone casuing gyno. The only recoomendation he had was to refrain from marijuana or only use it sparingly since it can be an estrogen enhancer. Trebnbonoe may not be the greatest for huge, huge size, but aethestically, it is the best I have ever seen. Couldn't be happier.

----------


## Stinkstinkenton

Thanks for any info. I have started a strict high protein, low fat & carb, even less sugar diet. I'm doing well with it. Now I have started a custom cycle, 10ml
of masterone, 10ml of trenbolone , and 210mg of anavar a week for 10 weeks.
All the product is from a friend/co-worker, all with the same label (red on top
half, dark blue on the buttom half) "*Edited*". Questions. 1} Will this cycle
promote weight loss (fat), and boost energy for strength training? 2} What is the best product to take on week 11 thru.........? 3} have you ever seen this label (brand) ?

----------


## Big

> Thanks for any info. I have started a strict high protein, low fat & carb, even less sugar diet. I'm doing well with it. Now I have started a custom cycle, 10ml
> of masterone, 10ml of trenbolone , and 210mg of anavar a week for 10 weeks.
> All the product is from a friend/co-worker, all with the same label (red on top
> half, dark blue on the buttom half) "*Edited*". Questions. 1} Will this cycle
> promote weight loss (fat), and boost energy for strength training? 2} What is the best product to take on week 11 thru.........? 3} have you ever seen this label (brand) ?


please start your own thread
 : Hijack:

----------

